# Warning: Reunion Resort By Ginn - RCI



## Miss Marty (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reunion Resort By Ginn*

I too had a hold on 3 weeks in a 5 Bedroom Pool House at
Reunion Resort By Ginn, near Walt Disney World in Orlando

I placed 1 week on hold as an extra vacation bonus week 
and two more units with the Armed Forces Vacation Club. 

When I went online to confirm the next day. 
The originial rate of approx. $500 for the week  

Showed up at $8,999. plus taxes.  I called RCI and spoke with a vacation guide and a supervisor who told me that there was a computer error and 
that there was nothing RCI could do.  (They were working on the error!)

The Supervisor told me

Since RCI is handling this as a third party - Reunion Resort By Ginn
tells them how much to charge.  The correct rate is more like $2000

She would not confirm my week at the lower rate!

I asked the supervisor if someone had already paid the lower rate
would RCI and  Reunion Resort By Ginn honor their rate.  She said
that they could not afford to let prime units go for $500. 

I told her that I had 2 other units on hold with the AFVClub
She looked and said, she could not confirm them either. 

So, if anyone here made it in on the cheap rate 
Beware.. 

It is possible that RCI will call and cancel your week
Or worst
You show up and you are turned away 


I feel cheated since I had put up my credit card in good faith
and I was unable to get the units I wanted at the rate I was
first quoted. 


Remember the RCI overbooking problems last winter!


----------



## silvib (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm actually a Realtor in the general area where Reunion is located, and didn't even know there was any sort of link with RCI until joining TUG.  The only way the private individual owners can rent out is through the Ginn company, so I'm presuming they thought some money coming in is better than not.  However, it's certainly not correct that you're given a price, pay it in good faith, to find out that's not the case.  I would be totally amazed that they would ever offer their condo/townhomes for $500 - maybe they forgot to say it was per person?


----------



## bnoble (Nov 15, 2007)

Given the prices Windsor Hills units rent for---not quite as splashy a resort, but  a much MUCH better location---it looks to me as though the Reunion owners are in for a rude awakening.

Last year, during President's Week, I rented a 5BR/5BA private pool home---with pool and spa heat---for $1200 at Windsor Hills.


----------



## silvib (Nov 15, 2007)

Agreed.  The only reason to stay at Reunion is to play on their 3 golf courses which are beautiful - but that said, there are so many nice places to stay in the Orlando area without paying those sort of prices, if golf isn't a priority.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 15, 2007)

Are the courses that much better than, say, Orange Lake's?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 15, 2007)

When a sighting like this shows up for such a great price, I hold my breath for the backfire of it.  If an owner sees the comment here about a great bargain for a timeshare they own, or RCI sees it and it was a mistake, then all kinds of red flags go up, and pretty soon everyone is up in arms because they lost their reservations.   

Wouldn't you complain if you paid $$$$$ for a week every year in maintenance fees and anyone could rent it for much less than your cost?  You would, and so did someone who saw the sighting.


----------



## chicklet (Nov 15, 2007)

I was one of the person's who saw the great deal and confirmed a 4 bedroom with rci.  Today i called and spoke to a supervisor who would honour our confirmation at the price we agreed upon.  I said if it was to be cancelled I would rather know now....not very happy about it but at least I could make other arrangements.  He assured me that rci now was given the chance to cancel with me and did not.  I was allowed to get my money back or keep the reservation.  I chose to keep it......now let's see if rci keeps its deal.  The supervisor was very helpful.  I wasn't giving him a hard time just wanted to know what was happening. In the past i have also had great deals (Vistanta 2 bed at xmas for $250 when renting was $1500.  I've done all I can to make sure it's a go so now it's up to rci.  I have also called the resort to let me know when my reservation comes through to them.


----------



## davesdog (Nov 15, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Wouldn't you complain if you paid $$$$$ for a week every year in maintenance fees and anyone could rent it for much less than your cost?  You would, and so did someone who saw the sighting.




This happens every day thanks to RCI


----------



## silvib (Nov 15, 2007)

BNoble, Yes they are.  I've only played at one of Orange Lakes.  The LPGA has played for the past 2 years at Reunion, which obviously says a lot about the courses.  The Ginn courses are really first class - we watched the Senior Tour play up at Palm Coast on a course Ocean Hammock, recently taken over by Ginn, but right alongside one of their own, Hammock Dunes.


----------



## Marcia23 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Reunion Resort*

My husband and I are avid golfers. We go to Orlando every February to play golf.  We usually stay at the Grande Vista, our home resort.  I went to a business conference in Orlando this November and spent the weekend at the Reunion Resort.  We looked at it last February with the possibility of buying a 3 bedroom condo somewhere in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## Marcia23 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Reunion Resort*

My husband and I are avid golfers. We go to Orlando every February to play golf.  We usually stay at the Grande Vista, our home resort.  I went to a business conference in Orlando this November and spent the weekend at the Reunion Resort.  We looked at it last February with the possibility of buying a 3 bedroom condo somewhere in the not-too-distant future. Everything about it was top notch. I cannot imagine paying $500 for 3 weeks, let alone one. 
The golf courses are among the best I've ever played, having played some great ones across the US and central Florida.
Not sure what RCI did here, or even how it wound up in the rental pool with RCI, as Ginn usually handles its own rentals.

Silvib, if you have tips for buying at Reunion, I'd love to know.


----------



## silvib (Nov 20, 2007)

Marcia23,  Just so happens I'm a realtor & my office is only about 10 mins away from Reunion.  Maybe you can send me a private email?


----------



## Marge007 (Nov 23, 2007)

My husband and I considered buying/building there about 4 years ago. Very expensive. One of the biggest reasons we did NOT was because we did not want to feel we lived in a transient neighborhood. It seemed to originally be geared to people that would live there themselves.  When the "flipping" trend headed downward, I think some people were stuck, voila the larger volume of rentals. 

The golf courses are fabulous. I am not a golfer, but DH is, and I often go with him when we are at a particularly beautiful area or course. He said they are among the best he has played anywhere.

Perhaps the lowball prices were to get more perspective buyers on property??
I cannot imagine those low figures not being a mistake.
Marge


----------



## silvib (Nov 23, 2007)

If you want to know your neighbors, it's maybe not the place to be.  A lot of overseas people purchased lots in Reunion and in the beginning, there was no restriction as to when you needed to start and build, but that did change I understand.  However, everything there is expensive, you're paying for a certain lifestyle and yes, the golf courses are wonderful.  Unfortunately, flippers hit a lot of different developments everywhere!


----------



## Paumavista (Nov 26, 2007)

*Waterpark at Ginn*

We stayed at a 3/3 condo - the closest units to the waterpark.  The unit might be the best I've ever stayed in - we may have been the first people to stay in that unit (at least it seemed that way).  We got a special deal at about $240 per night.

We found the waterpark to be absolutely wonderful.  We tagged on a couple days after a week at the parks (staying at Horizons - which was also very nice).  But the lazy river & kids play area were such fun and the landscaping was beautiful.....SUCH a nice way to relax after a busy week!!

($500 per night I'd believe....per week is too good to be true.......)

Judy


----------

